# Wheel spacers for the chinese kids atvs



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Does anyone know where to get wheel spacers for these little bikes its a 3 lug need 2" or 3".

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

I know on the ones i had that if you put rear rims on the front they set out way wider


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

That wont work on this one wheels and offset are all the same front and rear

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

you can find places online that make cusyom spacers i do know that


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Prob cost more than the wheeler did lol

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

i wouldnt think so i bought 2 inch spacers for mine for like 100 bucks used and i bought some for my truck a few years back and they were not that high


----------

